# "Can you please drive a little slower? I'm pregnant."



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I can see that 1-star coming from a mile away.

Damn, it's not my fault the roads are so uneven.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

"How slow would you like me to go?"

On the other hand, maybe she was feeling a little queasy.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

That's not how you get pregnant.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> "How slow would you like me to go?"
> 
> On the other hand, maybe she was feeling a little queasy.


Very true. When I was pregnant I was fine throughout the day but once I got in the car with the turns and stops &#129396;&#129326;. Specifically when there was something continously moving in the car.

I got hit in the back while I was pregnant with my first. I got extra dramatic about the fender bender because I was with child &#128514;. We can be a little sensitive.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> "How slow would you like me to go?"
> 
> On the other hand, maybe she was feeling a little queasy.


motion sickness


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

Well I tried to find it, but it was over a year ago. I got 1 starred and reported to Lyft. Like they sent me an email and wanted my take on it, because some dude had a pregnant gf in the car and said I drove like a madman. I’ve only had to defend myself twice in all the time. 

I never speed, ever. He left me a scathing review and I didn’t even know who he was. Never said anything during the ride or I would have remembered. Figured he was probably trying to show off later.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

and when that was said, your response was? 
Better than what my wife would do when preggers; she'd camly barf in a bag right next to me. :hungover:


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

SHalester said:


> and when that was said, your response was?


I just said "Oh I'm sorry."

Left it at that. Then I slowed down to about 5 mph under the speed limit.


----------



## LGBNEWBIEDRIVER (Jun 9, 2016)

I personally take extra precaution and drive slowly but safely when there are children or babies in my car. This would include the unborn. If your PAX was not showing then all you can do is apologize and slow down but if she was showing then I would have done my best too make it a smooth ride. I love kids and would die if one was hurt due to my unsafe driving. But that's just me. How it all worked out


----------



## Clint Torres (Sep 10, 2019)

Just tell her...OH, so sorry, you look so fit I would have NEVER guessed you are pregnant, not showing at all.

(5* +tip)


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Coachman said:


> I just said "Oh I'm sorry."


That's when you look at her and ask, _"hmmmm, You on number nine now, or higher?"_


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Clint Torres said:


> Just tell her...OH, so sorry, you look so fit I would have NEVER guessed you are pregnant, not showing at all.
> 
> (5* +tip)


Would have worked in me :thumbup: 



Uber's Guber said:


> That's when you look at her and ask, _"hmmmm, You on number nine now, or higher?"_


Dont even think about it.

I showed like crazy pretty early on with my second baby. People always thought I was further along. Not a happy moment. But they got my crazy pregnant eyes coming at them.



LGBNEWBIEDRIVER said:


> I personally take extra precaution and drive slowly but safely when there are children or babies in my car. This would include the unborn. If your PAX was not showing then all you can do is apologize and slow down but if she was showing then I would have done my best too make it a smooth ride. I love kids and would die if one was hurt due to my unsafe driving. But that's just me. How it all worked out


I love this so much. I'm the same. I feel very protective over kiddos.

Also in residential areas I drive people crazy because I drive like a snail. I always imagine a kid or animal running in front.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Clint Torres said:


> Just tell her...OH, so sorry, you look so fit I would have NEVER guessed you are pregnant, not showing at all.
> 
> (5* +tip)


Better Than asking the Fat Lady when she's "due"


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

I also drive more carefully with kids in the car and I have no issue taking it easy if a pregnant lady asks me to do so.

It's not like I'm the father, so.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> "How slow would you like me to go?"
> 
> On the other hand, maybe she was feeling a little queasy.


I would slow down for someone requesting it.

Everyone else Hold on !



UbaBrah said:


> I also drive more carefully with kids in the car and I have no issue taking it easy if a pregnant lady asks me to do so.
> 
> It's not like I'm the father, so.


Yup
Old ladies and pregnant women
Try to make a smooth ride.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> Better Than asking the Fat Lady when she's "due"


Oh Lord I made that mistake working retail when I was young.... I'll never ask a woman if she's pregnant again.... Good lord that was awkward... And she was not happy because NOPE she was just fat LOL....


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Oh Lord I made that mistake working retail when I was young.... I'll never ask a woman if she's pregnant again.... Good lord that was awkward... And she was not happy because NOPE she was just fat LOL....


I did recently tell a lady at work "wow you look super pregnant". I was saying it in a cutesy way but as you can tell... not cute &#129327;.

I also told someone I thought was a man, "excuse me you're going in the women's restroom" their response was "I am a woman". Horrified. I still feel so bad about that.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> I did recently tell a lady at work "wow you look super pregnant". I was saying it in a cutesy way but as you can tell... not cute &#129327;.
> 
> I also told someone I thought was a man, "excuse me you're going in the women's restroom" their response was "I am a woman". Horrified. I still feel so bad about that.


THEY CAN DO THAT NOW


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> THEY CAN DO THAT NOW


She was a woman I could tell after hearing the voice. Just a little butchy &#128556; .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> She was a woman I could tell after hearing the voice. Just a little butchy &#128556; .


EVER been to a CHER concert ?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> EVER been to a CHER concert ?


I havent but I know gay people loooove cher.

Love to LGBTQ ❤&#127752;


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> I havent but I know gay people loooove cher.
> 
> Love to LGBTQ ❤&#127752;


And Cher was Pist about Her daughter Chastity becoming transgender.

But she adjusted. Got to give her credit.
Just took a while.
Cher is Heavy Duty heterosexual herself.

Chastity had to do what Chastity had to do.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I did recently tell a lady at work "wow you look super pregnant". I was saying it in a cutesy way but as you can tell... not cute &#129327;.
> 
> I also told someone I thought was a man, "excuse me you're going in the women's restroom" their response was "I am a woman". Horrified. I still feel so bad about that.


You win on the restroom one... Lol now that's some funny shyt....


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Cold Fusion said:


> Better Than asking the Fat Lady when she's "due"


I've seen that happen. (It's wasn't me!) But I knew she wasn't pregnant, and I wanted to crawl under the table.

I knew that she was just overweight. It was actually understandable, as she had a pronounced "spare tire." But it was still one of those moments when I was cringing on her behalf.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

That’s what she said in Bangkok.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> That's what she said in Bangkok.


I haven't been there, but I've always thought that city was well named.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> I did recently tell a lady at work "wow you look super pregnant". I was saying it in a cutesy way but as you can tell... not cute &#129327;.
> 
> I also told someone I thought was a man, "excuse me you're going in the women's restroom" their response was "I am a woman". Horrified. I still feel so bad about that.





Christinebitg said:


> I haven't been there, but I've always thought that city was well named.


just be careful, you may get more then you bargained for &#128541;


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> just be careful, you may get more then you bargained for &#128541;


Oh dear God, I hope so.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> Oh dear God, I hope so. :smiles: :smiles: :smiles:


Be careful what you wish for, fill in the rest from your own imagination &#128541;


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> Be careful what you wish for, fill in the rest from your own imagination &#128541;


Oh believe me, I've given that a lot of thought.

Besides, gay men are my all time favorite riders. I'd volunteer to drive for them for free.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> Oh believe me, I've given that a lot of thought.
> 
> Besides, gay men are my all time favorite riders. I'd volunteer to drive for them for free.


Some look better then most women, I've seen one on Thailand's got talent and she could sing with a woman's voice and switch immediately to a mans voice, and could compare to any woman.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

LGBNEWBIEDRIVER said:


> I personally take extra precaution and drive slowly but safely when there are children or babies in my car. This would include the unborn. If your PAX was not showing then all you can do is apologize and slow down but if she was showing then I would have done my best too make it a smooth ride. I love kids and would die if one was hurt due to my unsafe driving. But that's just me. How it all worked out


Why wouldn't you ALWAYS try to make it a smooth ride?

This is what always bugged me about those "Baby On Board" signs... like this is supposed to make the other drivers suddenly drive better. They should be obeying the rules of the road ALWAYS, not just because you're in the road and bounced around with your lover over 9 months ago!


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I use to ask guys, So, when is that going to Hatch ? 

But then I'm about 4 months. Hehe...


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> This is what always bugged me about those "Baby On Board" signs... like this is supposed to make the other drivers suddenly drive better.


Same here. Because apparently those parents don't care about other human beings, only their own children.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Dekero said:


> Oh Lord I made that mistake working retail when I was young.... I'll never ask a woman if she's pregnant again.... Good lord that was awkward... And she was not happy because NOPE she was just fat LOL....


I made that mistake once.
I'll never forget the look of shock on her face.

....other people started laughing.

OUCH


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> , only their own children


your own children always come first!


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

Some preggo are hot, then again I have a thing for pregnant.... Is that to much TMI 🤔


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

ColumbusRides said:


> Some preggo are hot, then again I have a thing for pregnant.... Is that to much TMI &#129300;


It's a thing. I got hit on a few times while I was over 6 months.

Im sure there is some psychological reasoning behind it. &#129300;

Further along here...


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> It's a thing. I got hit on a few times while I was over 6 months.
> 
> Im sure there is some psychological reasoning behind it. &#129300;
> 
> ...


It's the pheromones.

Think our prehistoric ancestors... a heavily-pregnant female would have more difficulty finding/getting food for herself at a time when she'd actually need more than usual, so would need to be in the good graces of the rest of her clan, particularly the males who probably did most of the hunting.

Even most women become more considerate and protective of a pregnant woman.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> It's the pheromones.
> 
> Think our prehistoric ancestors... a heavily-pregnant female would have more difficulty finding/getting food for herself at a time when she'd actually need more than usual, so would need to be in the good graces of the rest of her clan, particularly the males who probably did most of the hunting.
> 
> Even most women become more considerate and protective of a pregnant woman.


No one ever gives you attitude when you ask for extra meat at chipotle &#128514;. I definently noticed a extra level of respect, it was nice.

While I was pregnant, my friend told me "Happy Mothers Day" for the first time and I got chills all over and teared up. Special moment when you realize your life his more meaning now.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> No one ever gives you attitude when you ask for extra meat at chipotle &#128514;. I definently noticed a extra level of respect, it was nice.
> 
> While I was pregnant, my friend told me "Happy Mothers Day" for the first time and I got chills all over and teared up. Special moment when you realize your life his more meaning now.


I remember being pregnant and talking to my aunt and I realized I sounded like I thought I was the first woman to ever be pregnant...

So I said, laughing, "I do realize I'm not the only woman who's ever been pregnant!"

She replied, "Yes, you are, and don't let anyone tell you any different!"

She got a hug.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> I remember being pregnant and talking to my aunt and I realized I sounded like I thought I was the first woman to ever be pregnant...
> 
> So I said, laughing, "I do realize I'm not the only woman who's ever been pregnant!"
> 
> ...


So cute. Makes me want a third now &#129300;&#128338;


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

SHalester said:


> your own children always come first!


Sure, but you don't have to act like nobody else matters.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> No one ever gives you attitude when you ask for extra meat at chipotle &#128514;. I definently noticed a extra level of respect, it was nice.
> 
> While I was pregnant, my friend told me "Happy Mothers Day" for the first time and I got chills all over and teared up. Special moment when you realize your life his more meaning now.


Pregnant chix are hot.... And all the added stuff going on helps your complexion and stuff... A great personality along with a cute pregnant chick... Well... Oh damn sorry almost forgot I'm married.... Oops.. sorry sweetie....was just saying....


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Oh damn sorry almost forgot I'm married.


I have no words.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Pregnant chix are hot.... And all the added stuff going on helps your complexion and stuff... A great personality along with a cute pregnant chick... Well... Oh damn sorry almost forgot I'm married.... Oops.. sorry sweetie....was just saying....


Heres a couple of words.. Thank You ❤


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

I've never been pregnant. But the only plus I've heard is getting bigger boobs.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> I've never been pregnant. But the only plus I've heard is getting bigger boobs.


& " Stretch Marks "!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> & " Stretch Marks "!


Yeah, no kidding. Not exactly a plus though.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Coachman said:


> I can see that 1-star coming from a mile away.
> 
> Damn, it's not my fault the roads are so uneven.


I gave a long from-airport ride to a young mother with baby in a car seat. She thanked me profusely for driving slowly and gave a $20 tip.

The truth was that the car had a wheel bearing that was failing - the back end sounded like a Stuka dive bomber at anything above 55mph, so everyone got a slow ride, baby or not. Nice to get the tip, though.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> But the only plus I've heard is getting bigger boobs.


they don't last.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

SHalester said:


> they don't last.


Well, I've never been in that situation, so I don't have direct personal experience with it.

But I know sometimes they do. A friend of mine went from an A cup to a C cup and stayed there. OMG, was I f***ing jealous!

But not enough to get them that way.

But that said, there's the sag factor to deal with too. That bothers some people more than others.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> Well, I've never been in that situation, so I don't have direct personal experience with it.


well, neither have I except for the 'viewing' perspective.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Coachman said:


> I can see that 1-star coming from a mile away.
> 
> Damn, it's not my fault the roads are so uneven.


Bet yah she told the Uber driver to hurry up when she was taking the guy home from the bar that night she got pregnant.......


----------



## Zevooo (10 mo ago)

This kind of stuff happens all the time, even if you're not pregnant. If a pregnant woman asks you to do something, I think you can forget about everything and listen to her. I wasn't pregnant, but I always hear terrible stuff from both sides. It's so hard to ask people to understand what you need and why you are like this. Not only your body is changing, but your mind too. The worst for me is when I can't sleep. As my mom told me, sleeping is very important for a pregnant woman. She found it very hard to sleep with a baby inside her. The best thing to sleep comfortably is to buy a pregnancy pillow. After a certain point, it's recommended that you stop sleeping on your back and only sleep on your side.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Christinebitg said:


> But that said, there's the sag factor to deal with too. That bothers some people more than others.


It's the same with pendulous testicles. My mother in law is of the opinion that I should be wearing jockey shorts in order to be "better supported".


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Never ask a chubby woman , how long before she is due? she is just fat..ouch...


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

bobby747 said:


> Never ask a chubby woman , how long before she is due? she is just fat..ouch...


I saw that happen once at a company function. It wasn't me, but I felt really bad for her.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

I'm really wanting to drive faster 
now that I know we dont have to 
worry about birth control 😎


----------

